# New Flyball Title



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

WTG Errow, he earned his Flyball Dog title and Flyball Dog Excellent title this weekend, in PA. We started with a simple class in Nov. of last year and it just ballooned from there. Errow is great for a dog his size. He has caught on super quick and loves it. Great job Emir!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Trish & Errow... Awesome!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

WTG Errow! That's totally awesome.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go Trish and Errow
















High five from you sister Elsa


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

We need pictures


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone. There was a photographer taking pictures http://www.seegametimephotos.com/ look under Buffalo Wings, he starts at picture 60. I will order a few but still won't have the copyright.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

He looks like he really loves flyball....of course there is a ball involved,







so I bet that Elsa would love it too.....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yea Errow!!! Schutzhund and Flyball! That is a combination you don't see every day...! 

Congratulations Trish!

Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Lee, when he was first learning the box with a tennis ball in it, he would forget and bark at the person standing on the box! Scared a few people but at least it gave him a ego boost.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Caja's MomLee, when he was first learning the box with a tennis ball in it, he would forget and bark at the person standing on the box! Scared a few people but at least it gave him a ego boost.


Now that's funny!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is awesome!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats Trish!!


----------

